# [Italian NR] 3.16 pyraminx average @Italian Open 2017



## FakeMMAP (Oct 18, 2017)

apparently I like posting videos 1 week late.

WR44, ER18. Former NR was 3.61 (not even top 100 in the world lol).

Also first official sub-3.46 average 

TOP-FIRST RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

